# looking to add 'peaceful' cichlid



## danxpotter (Jun 6, 2009)

i want to add one cichlid for color/personality because i miss my cichlid community tank ;( i was thinking a ram for their alleged peaceful demeanor. (i've never had rams) any ideas for a lone cichlid for my community tank?? i have 2 or 3 caves/private spots perfect for a rock-dwelling cichlid my current fish do not ever inhabit. if not a cichlid i'd like another smaller gourami that my male golden will not mind. he ignored all the little buggers in the tank but for some reason i think he'd murder another gourami but i've never tried. thanks for any and all suggestions.....


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

pelvicachromis (kribs) are colorful and like rocks more than rams. Rams like the open water/plants like the gourami does.


----------



## danxpotter (Jun 6, 2009)

i like the kribs but i can not find any around here.. i have three reputable, fish stores here and they all carry a limited supply of dwarf cichlids so i have no found any kribs. i don't know anything about ordering fish online?? any suggestions?


----------



## danxpotter (Jun 6, 2009)

how fast do plecos grow? my pleco has been about 4 inches for quite some time. i wonder if he has enough algae to eat?


----------



## danxpotter (Jun 6, 2009)

and by 'quite some time' i should add means about six months. hah.


----------



## SouthernBelle23 (Mar 24, 2009)

Do you feed him anything else? Throw in some algae wafers and bottom feeder pellets too. He'll appreciate it.  

You have alot of fish in your tank.....but if you want more, Rams are nice. They aren't rock dwellers, but might use a cave to hide in/spawn near. They are pretty peaceful usually.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

if you want to order online aquabid.com is a good place to start. There is much more variety available, but shipping live fish is always pricey. Local fish clubs are a good alternative to stores if there are any near you.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

what type of pleco do you have? some plecos stay at 4". i believe BN's do. i second the kribs or rams. i think appistos are really mean but i may be wrong. if it were me i wouldnt get appistos.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2009)

i 3rd the rams! i got 3 in my 25 and like emc said, they love planted tanks. not sure about apistos or kribs, though i would LOVE to get hold of a pair of kribs!


----------

